# Panama City Pompano



## Kingfshr (Jan 31, 2009)

I caught these sight fishing with jigs and 6lb mono.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

That sir, is a beautiful thing...
I'll bet those pomps were a great fight on that rod!
TjB


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Beautiful.

What kind of jigs?


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

On the Gulf Coast of Florida , the fishing conditions are different than fishing on the Atlantic Ocean side .

Chances are he was using a Florida regional favorite jig called "Doc's Goofey Jig ", or a similar model called a " Silley-Willie" . They dont look like much different that a bananna sinker surrounding a hook , and painted in two colors to attract schooling fish ( Chartruse/white ; Orange/white; yellow/white ). They are frequently more effective with a flasher/teaser tied to the lead lure with a loop knot . According to "*Aquaholic*, the movement and puff of sand immitates a scuttleing shrimp, but it is the teaser with flash that catches 9 out of 10 pompano.

An excellent photo of the set-up can be found in the Florida archieve , page 4 in a posting on 7/11/10 by *SnookMook*giving credit to *Aquaholic* who is a pompano legend on the Florida Gulf Coast.

Fishwander


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm familiar, and I've read that post I think.

I was assuming goofy/silly jigs, as that's all I've seen, but I thought maybe there was something else.


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

It may well be a different set-up, but like I said in the original post , the "goofy/silly" is a successful regional favorite on the Gulf Coast. I have followed *aquaholic's* posts in the past on pompano fishing and I beleive that he reccomends braided line . Thats really quite a feat on mono (with 18% stretch), especially on that light of a line .

Hopefully , Kingfshr can clarify what he used.
Congrats Kingfshr !

Fishwander


----------



## panhandler (Jan 2, 2009)

I dont know what these were caught on, but goofy jigs or silly willys or whatever are not very popular in the panhandle. Standard pompano jigs, usually with an off white head and a pink or orange nylon tail are most often used sight fishing


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

panhandler is absolutely right. In Panama/Pensacola area, they normally used 1/8, 1/4, or 1/2oz jig depend on where and sea condition. I was at Pensacola fishing pier one time, I caught about 20 pomps in 3 hours by using 1/4oz chartuese (green) color jig tipped with fresh clam. I was on fire that day.


----------



## Kingfshr (Jan 31, 2009)

These are the jigs I use....3/8 to 5/8 oz.


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

> Kingfshr:
> These are the jigs I use....3/8 to 5/8 oz.


Thanks for the clarification Kingfshr. After I posted ,I saw one of your earlier posts (4/13/11) with photo of your catch that day, and got a look at your jig. Nice catch !!

I note a variety of different jighead styles (flat, football, bullet, etc.), and at 3/8 to 5/8 oz., I imagine they raise a good puff of sand when they land on the bottom . Are you using any pieces of meat on the hook, or just bare ?

The fact that you were using #6 pound test, those fish musta put up quite a tussle.

Fishwander


----------



## Kingfshr (Jan 31, 2009)

I usually use a bare jig with Smelly Jelly, but a small sandflea or a piece of crushed crab on a jig produces more strikes. I have noticed that Gulf Coast Pompano seem to prefer small sandfleas better than the bigger ones.
I have a Calcutta 201 and an original 6ft allstar rod that I use with 6lb also. The St Croix in the picture is 5'6". I like shorter rods for accuracy and they are quicker to cast.

As far as I'm concerned Pompano are the perfect light tackle fish available to pier fishers.


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

Fishwander said:


> ...Thats really quite a feat on mono (with 18% stretch), especially on that light of a line .


 Light line is needed to hook up on a consistent basis off the panhandle piers. Most regulars use 4-8# line and attempt to net any fish hooked. I don't have any numbers to back this up but I'd estimate that around 90 to 95% of all fish hooked are brought to the net and about the same percentage or perhaps a bit higher of those fish that make it to the net are brought over the rail. 
Nice mess of pomps there Kingfshr.


----------



## Bgarner (May 17, 2009)

Awesome. Any suggestions for St. Andrews State park Memorial Day Weekend


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Beautiful. They must have put up a great fight on such light gear.


----------



## Kingfshr (Jan 31, 2009)

The little wood pier at St. Andrews is a real good place to pompano fish. The Jetty is a good place for all kinds of fish. Spanish mackeral should be plentiful.


----------

